# Embarc Board election is on - deadline June 1, 5pm PST



## cd5 (May 8, 2021)

For Embarc members - 2 positions are up for a vote again this year. Join our Facebook group at www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners  to learn more about why both incumbents are virtually guaranteed their positions again this year due to the voting power of the declarant/developer.
Jonathan Mayer is the candidate our group recommends for strategic voting as a block - and we also recommend placing all votes on this candidate (no splitting between two) in order to improve our chances of getting our candidate on board. Diamond has 15 X the voting power per point of individual members, and so will be placing 1 vote each worth over 223k in voting power on each of the incumbents...


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 9, 2021)

cd5 said:


> For Embarc members - 2 positions are up for a vote again this year. Join our Facebook group at www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners  to learn more about why both incumbents are virtually guaranteed their positions again this year due to the voting power of the declarant/developer.
> Jonathan Mayer is the candidate our group recommends for strategic voting as a block - and we also recommend placing all votes on this candidate (no splitting between two) in order to improve our chances of getting our candidate on board. Diamond has 15 X the voting power per point of individual members, and so will be placing 1 vote each worth over 223k in voting power on each of the incumbents...



So if the incumbents are virtually guaranteed, what's the point?


----------



## cd5 (May 14, 2021)

The point is showing them that a large group of members understand "how it works" and that the candidate (one already on board) backed by them can influence certain decisions better than an "advisory board" due to the number of members supporting them and their goals. The number also grows from year to year, now well past quorum numbers for voting a vote of members other than the declarant would be dominated by the "block" of voters in the CIOG group. There's always a chance for an upset - as the group grows, the number of votes (when all put on the 1 candidate) will eventually be more than the declarant vote. It will take time but given that members join the group "organically" rather than solicitation from a list, it is what it is. Voter apathy gives the developer/declarant full control by default.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 14, 2021)

Well, good luck with your FB voting group. IMO it will only cause a lot of hopes to be crushed. Consider me one of those apathy folks you spoke of. Not worth my time to fight the powers that be.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2021)

Why does Diamond get 15x the voting power? What kind of racket is that?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Why does Diamond get 15x the voting power? What kind of racket is that?



I'd have to see that in writing before I believe it.


----------



## youppi (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Why does Diamond get 15x the voting power? What kind of racket is that?


Diamond get 15x the voting power because Club Intrawest has created the club like that with two classes of points.
Diamond get 3x the voting power in the US and Hawaii Collections because Sunterra created those Collections like that.

It's like multi voting shares in a company with different class of shares to permit founders to keep control of the company even if they own few shares.
See https://www.investopedia.com/articles/fundamental/04/092204.asp for examples.



Fried_shrimp said:


> I'd have to see that in writing before I believe it.


I don't know where it is written that the declarant get 1 vote per point but in some documents I read on https://www.citheownersgroup.org/club-instruments, it is written that owners get 1 vote per 15 points.


----------



## cd5 (May 22, 2021)

Exactly right Youppi. It is in the master declaration for the club and Fried Shrimp, I know what I'm talking about because I am also a board member for Embarc and have taken the time - in early 2016 when Diamond bought Club Intrawest - to read all the legal documents. That's when many members discovered a few hard facts about how the clubs were controlled - and had been since inception. Have you done as much for your timeshare? You could get a few surprises...


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 22, 2021)

cd5 said:


> Exactly right Youppi. It is in the master declaration for the club and Fried Shrimp, I know what I'm talking about because I am also a board member for Embarc and have taken the time - in early 2016 when Diamond bought Club Intrawest - to read all the legal documents. That's when many members discovered a few hard facts about how the clubs were controlled - and had been since inception. Have you done as much for your timeshare? You could get a few surprises...



I do as much as I can for the owners of Diamond resorts in my spare time after work. I run a website for sharing information and help train people on how to use what they own better.

If you'd like to see my work feel free to visit https://www.facebook.com/groups/DRIUSF

BTW, there is absolutely nothing wrong with asking to see something in writing which anyone who has ever been to a Diamond update should be able to attest to.


----------



## cd5 (May 22, 2021)

Well I happen to do the same thing... I set up the website Youppi quoted and am the admin for a 5000+ member Facebook site for Embarc members (clubintrawestowners) - not a fan club page but an informative one. Not sure why you thought I didn't know what I was talking about and right away assumed I didn't...


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 22, 2021)

cd5 said:


> Well I happen to do the same thing... I set up the website Youppi quoted and am the admin for a 5000+ member Facebook site for Embarc members (clubintrawestowners) - not a fan club page but an informative one. Not sure why you thought I didn't know what I was talking about and right away assumed I didn't...



I have even suggested you didn't know what you were talking about but you assumed, and stated as such, that I didn't.

Don't know why you consider my page a "fan club page"? Have you even been on it? Why the pompous attitude because I asked for something in writing?

Never mind. Just some other person with their nose stuck a bit high in the air that can be ignored.


----------



## cd5 (May 23, 2021)

Fried Shrimp, I haven't been rude nor made personal comments about you. Unnecessary to escalate. FYI - Fan club comment had nothing to do with your site - haven't seen it nor have any interest.


----------



## WBP (Jun 8, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I have even suggested you didn't know what you were talking about but you assumed, and stated as such, that I didn't.
> 
> Don't know why you consider my page a "fan club page"? Have you even been on it? Why the pompous attitude because I asked for something in writing?
> 
> Never mind. Just some other person with their nose stuck a bit high in the air that can be ignored.



Fried_shrimp, you may find credible information at a kiosk on Sainte-Catherine Street, at Saint-Laurent Boulevard, in Montreal.

Remember, those who own Embarc points own something that, at present, more resembles nothing, and that has a many year history of abysmal performance on the secondary market. In my opinion, Hilton Grand Vacations stands a solid shot at raising the bar on Embarc, although, it is far from clear, what price Embarc members will pay for that privilege, and it is not clear what control, if any, the current Embarc Board of Directors have on the future rendition of Embarc by Hilton Grand Vacations. What is clear is that the multi-year campaign of the Club Intrawest Owners Group, succeeded by the Emwest Owners Association, to gain independent leadership/control of Embarc, is again facing the reality of unwavering third party (e.g. developer, management company) control.


----------

